# [SOLVED] Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan &amp; Case Fans)



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello there  as the title says i don't know whether I should replace my gigabyte poseidon (the older model) with a new one or just replace both of the case fans in it and probably drill and install one 120mm fan on the side of the case and probably buy a new cpu fan. I hope you guys can help me!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

What is it you are trying to accomplish? Is there a problem with your current case and/or fans?


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

umm Im trying to lower the temps of my cpu and gpu. My current case has no side cover because when put on the side cover my temps go at around 80 °C when im gaming and doing other stuffs and its around 60 °C when idle, but when the side cover is off the temps are quite lower. So as a solution, im planning to punch a hole in the plexi glass part of my side cover to install a 120mm fan to suck cool air and im also planning to replace the factory cpu fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Overheating is generally caused by other problems unless you have some high heap producing components crammed into a small case with no fans.

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: EX58-UD3R
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 3326MB RAM
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTS 250
Display Memory: 2414 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1007 MB
Shared Memory: 1407 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
^
got this from dxdiag 
btw my case is Gigabyte poseidon the old model (the one that has a plate in front)

and yeah i think those are high heat producing components  thats why im choosing between "new case or old case + new and additional fans)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

How old is the build?
From the info I fine that case came with one 120mm fan in front and one 120mm fan in the rear and that is commonly sufficient. Side fans can do more harm than good by disrupting the desired front to rear airflow.
Remove the case side and look at the PSU label for the Brand & Model.
Are you using the Bios to read the temps?
60C is too hot for idle but you have no components that should emit excessive heat.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

thanks for the tip, so im guessing that putting side fans are a big no? what am I supposed to do to lessen the heat then?  and i dunno bout the bios thingy , but i can see my temps from a program called "Core Temp".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Remove the case side and look at the label on the PSU for the Brand Name and Model Number.
Core Temp is "usually" pretty accurate but the Bios is the most reliable source for accurate Temp & Voltage readings. Boot to the Bios and look for System Health.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

its gigabyte superb 720 model no: ge-p610a-c2


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

When is the last time it was cleaned? Having the heat sinks full of dust/dirt is a major factor in overheating issues.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

I've had it cleaned a week a go in a pc shop.  umm i think were straying too far from my question here


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

We are trying to gather information to assist. It would be stupid for anyone to recommend anything without knowing the problem you are trying resolve. 

We (you) need to know WHY it is overheating before you can decide/determine how to correct the problem. If it's just standard PC hardware that isn't being OCed (which it appears to be) and the current case already has decent airflow (it sounds like there are front and rear fans, so it should have some airflow), then something is causing the PC to overheat. There could be a hardware issue, the case is really crappy and doesn't have good airflow, or the room temp is warm/hot (hot room air = less cooling).

A new case will only help if there is some issue with your current case. The same applies to the fans. 

I'd hate to recommend you spend a bunch of cash, and you put it together and it's still hot because you have a hardware issue or the room is hot.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Ok, thank you for your insight guys  it helped me a lot, im just gonna buy a new cpu fan and install another fan in the front of the case since you said that putting a fan on the side disrupts the natural air flow of the case :O sorry for my last reply though  its just that im kinda in a hurry to patch things up. thanks again ^_^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

The OEM CPU heatsink/fan should be more than sufficient if no OC'ing is involved as well as the two 120mm fans included with the case for your hardware but an aftermarket HSF won't do any harm.
Don't rule out that GB PSU as a possibility also. It's not the best quality (made by FSP) and is not 80+ certified. The watts/amps on the label are sufficient but it may not be able to actually produce those numbers.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

thanks again tyree, yeah i guess my psu might be contributing a bit on the heat produced inside the case  i already bought a cooler master vortex plus and one 80mm aux fan a while a go  im installing it when i get back home, i really hope that it works and i hope i made the right choice lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Another thing to consider with a hot-running PC is the cable-routing, that can disrupt the air-flow and cause 'hot-spots' too. If possible, routing the wires along the sides of the case and underneath the mobo can seriously reduce the temperatures :wink:

As for side-fans, they can either help or hinder the cooling, depending on the individual PC's internal layout. My PC has an 80mm out-take fan which drops the overall temps by about 5C, flipping it around to an intake raises the temps by about 5C, other PC's run cooler without a side-fan at all - It's a matter of trial and error.

Seeing as you'd have to chop a hole in the window for a fan to be fitted, I'd leave it as a last-resort if all else failed, it would be shame to cut a hole out, only to find the PC is cooler without the fan.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

mkay so here's some updates on my conundrum  i installed my new cpu fan and it works like a charm! my processor temps dropped down from 55 to 41 Celsius when its idle! but then again my nvidia gts 250 remained hot  60 Celsius when its idle and btw i haven't drilled a hole yet


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



> yeah i guess my psu might be contributing a bit on the heat produced inside the case


No, it doesn't. A PSU exhausts the hot air through the rear (meshed) panel by design.



> nvidia gts 250 remained hot  60 Celsius when its idle


You could try disassembling the cooler from GPU, give it a thorough cleaning, clean and re-apply thermal paste on the chip and assemble it back again. Changing the cooler itself is also an option, in the worst case scenario.

If you can bring down the Idle temp. to the 45-50 range, that should be fine. Lesser the better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



IamXIII said:


> mkay so here's some updates on my conundrum  i installed my new cpu fan and it works like a charm! my processor temps dropped down from 55 to 41 Celsius when its idle! but then again my nvidia gts 250 remained hot  60 Celsius when its idle and btw i haven't drilled a hole yet


55 to 41C is a good improvement for the CPU and 60C is fine for the GPU.
The CPU should run about there with the OEM HSF.
I would still strongly suggest replacing that PSU to help insure a longer life for your components.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

ReviverSoft said:


> No, it doesn't. A PSU exhausts the hot air through the rear (meshed) panel by design.
> 
> You could try disassembling the cooler from GPU, give it a thorough cleaning, clean and re-apply thermal paste on the chip and assemble it back again. Changing the cooler itself is also an option, in the worst case scenario.
> 
> If you can bring down the Idle temp. to the 45-50 range, that should be fine. Lesser the better.


I have a question about applying thermal paste on the gpu, is it safe to remove thermal compound at the side(border) of the gpu chip? Because that's what I found when I removed the gpu fan, and I'm having second thoughts on removing it (thermal paste) because I'm worried that I might damage it 

Also, sorry but I'm not considering replacing my psu, because its been only a year since I bought it and its quite expensive for a college student lol


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



> I have a question about applying thermal paste on the gpu, is it safe to remove thermal compound at the side(border) of the gpu chip? Because that's what I found when I removed the gpu fan, and I'm having second thoughts on removing it (thermal paste) because I'm worried that I might damage it


Hi, 

Try watching some videos on this to build your confidence and understand what you need to do. 

GPU heatsink + thermal paste removal and reapplication - YouTube
This video should get you started. If you are lucky, you might find one for the GTS250.

When in doubt, stop, check and then proceed. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



IamXIII said:


> I have a question about applying thermal paste on the gpu, is it safe to remove thermal compound at the side(border) of the gpu chip? Because that's what I found when I removed the gpu fan, and I'm having second thoughts on removing it (thermal paste) because I'm worried that I might damage it



Use a Q-Tip and 90% alcohol to clean any paste from the chip edges.
Use the same alcohol and a coffee filter to remove the paste from the chip and heatsink.




IamXIII said:


> Also, sorry but I'm not considering replacing my psu, because its been only a year since I bought it and its quite expensive for a college student lol


Continuing to use a low quality underpowered PSU will only result in damage to other components are more expenses.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Use a Q-Tip and 90% alcohol to clean any paste from the chip edges.
> Use the same alcohol and a coffee filter to remove the paste from the chip and heatsink.
> 
> Continuing to use a low quality underpowered PSU will only result in damage to other components are more expenses.


What's the recommended psu power for my  so that I can start saving up, dang it I'm pretty sure I chose a higher powered psu to replace the first one that came with my system


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



> What's the recommended psu power for my  so that I can start saving up,


We need to know your System specs. to be able to recommend the wattage.

You can start by looking here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

ReviverSoft said:


> We need to know your System specs. to be able to recommend the wattage.
> 
> You can start by looking here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


Kindly refer to the first page of the thread for my specs  I posted it somewhere there including the brand of my psu


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



IamXIII said:


> Kindly refer to the first page of the thread for my specs  I posted it somewhere there including the brand of my psu


Yeah, sorry about that.

You can calculate the approx. power draw using the following tool:
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

Make sure your inputs correspond to your PC usage pattern.

Let us know what it says.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

you will risk more problems by running a piece of junk power supply in your system

BTW the psu is the single most important part of your system, there is no point in having a good cpu, a good motherboard, a good graphics card and a crap psu.

it would be like buying a very expensive car then filling it up with cheapo petrol. it will work for a while but then you will get problems.

prevention is better than curing.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



> dang it I'm pretty sure I chose a higher powered psu to replace the first one that came with my system


Sorry I didn't comment on this.

You see, wattage isn't everything. It depends on how clean the delivered power output is, unit's efficiency, and the quality of components used.

Your Gigabyte PSU is manufactured by FSP which isn't known to produce high-quality units. Furthermore, I see your PSU's +12v rail is split thrice, as 18A lines. So at any given time, hardware devices can only draw a max. of 18A from one rail. Imagine you had a graphics card that requires at least 24A on a single +12v rail...? It would be underpowered and will eventually fail.

Seasonic on the other hand produces top quality units, and most of Corsair and XFX PSUs are manufactured by them. Their units also have a single, powerful +12v rail that makes them perfect for high end PCs with powerful graphic cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

For a GTS 250
Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Continuing to use your present PSU is putting your other components at risk of damage.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*



Tyree said:


> For a GTS 250
> Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> ...


hey there thanks for posting these  but can i get a quick comparison of these and my gigabyte superb it doesnt have to be detailed just some important features 

and btw i used the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator and i got : Min PSU wattage = 342 w and recommended PSU wattage is 392 w, and i think my psu can handle those results, i dont know if i selected all the right components though


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Your PSU is a poor quality unit made by FSP and is not 80+ certified.
All of the units I listed above are top quality SeaSonic built and all are 80+ certified.
The GTS 250 chip manufacturer recommends a minimum 450W. 450 + 30 = 585W


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

hey guys umm so I checked out the pc stores here in our country (Philippines) and sadly i cant find the PSU that you listed for me  but i saw a PSU named Cooler Master GX-650W and it has a single 12v rail and it has that 80+ thingy certification  link >> here


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

coolermaster are not great they are ok. But one thing I can gauarntee you that if you can find coolermaster power supplies in your country you will find the good makes mentioned.

when you use power supply calculators you need to add atleast 30% to what it says


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

hello again tech support people  its been a long time lol I kinda notice the things that will happen if i continue to use my crappy psu (*yes fine i admit that its a crappy psu lol*) my system sometimes fail to start, so yeah i would like to ask for more PSU suggestions other than those three listed by Tyree  thanks! and btw greenbrucelee i swear its hard to find good pc components in the Philippines, the site where i checked out those psu like coolermaster is the leading seller of pc parts here and yet no Seasonic and XFX core, but I did manage to find corsair TX650 plus


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

I only recommend Corsair (NOT the builder series), but there are other quality units available. There is a sticky in the power supply board > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

hey i checked out the stickie but im not sure whether my desktop is a power desktop or a gaming one. can you help me? you can check my specs in the first page  btw im planning to buy cooler master m600w  its listed on the recommended psu on the power desktop


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

not being funny.

But why cant you order online and get a psu shipped to you? you dont have to go to a shop you know.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Of COURSE I know that, I have reasons why I can't and don't order online do I have to enumerate that for you?  and by the way, why go off topic?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

no I just wonderd why you wouldn't order from online then you can make sure you get something that is quality rather than crap.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

Post a list of 650W minimum PSU's that you can get wherever you shop. 
Many PC shops tend to carry lower quality PSU's for increased profits.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

here are the list of PSU that i have found SO FAR  :
*Cooler Master Silent Pro M700 (link)
*Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675w (link)
*Aurum Gold 700 (link)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

the aurum is crap so dont even think about it.

The thermaltake is good

But I would go for the coolermaster.


----------



## IamXIII (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

thank you for your suggestion  i need more from other people though


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Should I buy a new CPU Case or new fans (CPU Fan & Case Fans)*

As t'other 'techxperts' (new word of the day :grin have mentioned, you can't get better than 'Thermaltake', 'Corsair' and 'CoolerMaster' - They have the best reputation for quality and reliability.

If your budget can run to it, getting a 'modular' PSU will seriously reduce the amount of cables hanging around (you just plug in the cables you need) and help keep the PC cooler. Also, because the 3 listed PSUs are very high efficiency, they produce less heat, keeping the noise from the fans down too.


----------

